# Which pistol?



## stumpy041486 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey

I am wanting to buy my first pistol, but I am not real sure what to get. I am thinking about something in the $1000 range. I like the springfields, but they do not have prices on their websites. I was thinking about a kimber, but I have seen several complaints about them online.

Thanks


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I recently bought my first 1911, a Springfield and love it. Click on this link to get prices. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/24


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

stumpy041486 said:


> Hey
> 
> I am wanting to buy my first pistol, but I am not real sure what to get. I am thinking about something in the $1000 range. I like the springfields, but they do not have prices on their websites. I was thinking about a kimber, but I have seen several complaints about them online.
> 
> Thanks


What do you plan to use this gun for?
Read this: 
*1911 Buyer's Reference Guide - Revised 2009-12-26(Long)* Make a list of what you want or what you think you'd want and get back to us.


----------



## stumpy041486 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just want to use it as an all around gun. Mainly for target shooting and just playing around, but I plan to keep it in my truck just in case I ever need it for defense (hopefully I will never need to use it for this). I doubt that I ever hunt with it except for maybe small varmits or something like that. Does this help?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get a glock model 17 or 19
nuff said


----------

